# Elk



## natureman (Oct 28, 2017)

Shot of elk at GSMNP.


elk-02 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 28, 2017)

Just great!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2017)

Great capture of that big boy!


----------



## natureman (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 31, 2017)

That's awesome. Where is he and why is there a tag in his ear?


----------



## natureman (Oct 31, 2017)

He is one of a herd that inhabits the area around Cherokee, NC.   They are pretty used to people stopping along the road and taking photos.


----------



## carver (Nov 10, 2017)

Beautiful


----------

